# blow off valve



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Morning guys,

Looking for a blow off valve.

Which one is the best?

HKS is the best I think but, are there more brands which are cheaper?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Stock ones best for most.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

thistle said:


> Stock ones best for most.


I would like to have that tsssttt sound :runaway:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't do it!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> Don't do it!


Does it ruin anything?

please explain.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Put down your Max Power, walk out of Halfords, go find some where quiet and have a word with yourself!

If you want to hear your turbos, get some intakes, something that arguably actually increases perfromance. BOV are cool when you have a Scumbaru, they are not the reserve of a GTR


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> Put down your Max Power, walk out of Halfords, go find some where quiet and have a word with yourself!
> 
> If you want to hear your turbos, get some intakes, something that arguably actually increases perfromance. BOV are cool when you have a Scumbaru, they are not the reserve of a GTR


So you don't like the sound and keep on standard bov's.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

You start venting to atmosphere you run rich as you let the throttle off, potentially causing hesitation and backfires. Do a google there is enough literature out there and experiences of BOVs that will give you an idea of the pros and cons.

If you want induction noise, get yourself some GTC intakes for example. When the stock BOVs recirc air, you can still here the wooosh, only you wont be impressing the public on the footpath as they probably won't be able to hear, so perhaps not what you're after


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> You start venting to atmosphere you run rich as you let the throttle off, potentially causing hesitation and backfires. Do a google there is enough literature out there and experiences of BOVs that will give you an idea of the pros and cons.
> 
> If you want induction noise, get yourself some GTC intakes for example. When the stock BOVs recirc air, you can still here the wooosh, only you wont be impressing the public on the footpath as they probably won't be able to hear, so perhaps not what you're after



Disadvantages:

In the case where a mass airflow sensor is used and is located upstream from the blowoff valve, the engine control unit (ECU) will meter out excess fuel because the atmospherically vented air is not subtracted from the intake charge measurements. The engine then briefly operates with a fuel-rich mixture after each valve actuation.

The rich mixing can lead to hesitation or even stalling of the engine when the throttle is closed, a situation that worsens with higher boost pressures. Occasional events of this type may be only a nuisance, but frequent events can eventually foul the spark plugs and destroy the catalytic converter, as the inefficiently combusted fuel produces soot (excess carbon) and unburned fuel in the exhaust flow can produce soot in the converter and drive the converter beyond its normal operating temperature range.

One way to mitigate the problem is to reduce the boost pressure, which reduces the required venting volume and yields less charge over-calculation by the ECU. The air can also be recirculated back into the intake, a typical stock setup for cars with an upstream MAF sensor. The situation can also be corrected by switching the fuel metering system over to a manifold absolute pressure sensor, a conversion that usually requires a compatible aftermarket ECU or piggy-back fuel controller. The MAP sensor monitors the absolute pressure in the manifold at all times and will correctly detect the change that occurs when the valve vents, allowing the ECU to reduce fuel metering accordingly.

wt* so it's even dangerous for your cat?!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Disadvantages:
> 
> In the case where a mass airflow sensor is used and is located upstream from the blowoff valve, the engine control unit (ECU) will meter out excess fuel because the atmospherically vented air is not subtracted from the intake charge measurements. The engine then briefly operates with a fuel-rich mixture after each valve actuation.
> 
> ...


I refer you to post 4 of the thread :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> I refer you to post 4 of the thread :thumbsup:


thank you for your information will do this later(2 years) first I have maintain my car.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

enshiu said:


> will do this later(2 years) first I have maintain my car.


???


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> ???


haah I won't buy this then as it is bad for your car.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

You could always get one of these:










Much easier to fit Also available in V8

Dave


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Got there in the end!!

D


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Why not get one of these instead, much easier to fit

YouTube - SoundRacer V12 Ferrari sound

Dave

How do you embed Youtube!!:chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

s2gtr said:


> Why not get one of these instead, much easier to fit
> 
> YouTube - SoundRacer V12 Ferrari sound
> 
> ...


paste only the red coloured pieced with [.yt.]without dot and at the end [./yt.]
..[.yt.] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RZwwYXNzgM [./yt.] without dot.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think Steve has the forge ones and andrew186 has the "go faster bits"? one.

I was looking into the GReddy ones:wavey: - they all seem to be roughly the same prices...but decided against them as to be honest you can't really hear them with a standrad hood. A vented one then maybe...

I have been in "Matt black gt-r" car a few times and drived it - he was thinking of getting some but the carbon cone filters he has sounds great (once the window is down).:nervous:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> I think Steve has the forge ones and andrew186 has the "go faster bits"? one.
> 
> I was looking into the GReddy ones:wavey: - they all seem to be roughly the same prices...but decided against them as to be honest you can't really hear them with a standrad hood. A vented one then maybe...
> 
> I have been in "Matt black gt-r" car a few times and drived it - he was thinking of getting some but the carbon cone filters he has sounds great (once the window is down).:nervous:


you mean this set?
GREDDY BLOW OFF VALVE BOV KIT NISSAN R35 GTR GT-R [email protected]@K | eBay


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Can't see the link at the moment - but this is the one

It might be the same as the one in your link


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> Can't see the link at the moment - but this is the one
> 
> It might be the same as the one in your link


different one the rocket look type is what I am searching for (SSQIII)


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think with the GTR "you" will be the only one that knows its there as you will be listening out for it lol.

I guess if you have a aftermarket exhaust as well that will cover the sound....

Still not really stopped me thinking of it though lol:runaway: but it's moved down on my list...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

haah lol I like the standard sound already. Just for show showoff at events :runaway:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't forget the obligatory....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> Don't forget the obligatory....


I beg your pardon?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> ohhhh and some LEDS strips for under the car and the foot wells to.


might as well get go faster stripes as well if you're going all out....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> What colour?


i hear reports from reliable sources that pink is the fastest......


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> i hear reports from reliable sources that pink is the fastest......


I need some serious answers for these as I will buy these HKS bov's.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

enshiu said:


> I need some serious answers for these as I will buy these HKS bov's.


there is no upside to fitting them only a noise, there is some downside....use google....asses the risk reward yourself and good luck!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> there is no upside to fitting them only a noise, there is some downside....use google....asses the risk reward yourself and good luck!





enshiu said:


> Disadvantages:
> 
> In the case where a mass airflow sensor is used and is located upstream from the blowoff valve, the engine control unit (ECU) will meter out excess fuel because the atmospherically vented air is not subtracted from the intake charge measurements. The engine then briefly operates with a fuel-rich mixture after each valve actuation.
> 
> ...


you mean this?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

enshiu said:


> you mean this?


This is an example of a downside yes....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

alloy said:


> Don't forget the obligatory....


Would you need this instead of the HKS BOV's or as well as?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the hks blow offs(black). When my car was at stage one I couldn't really hear them blow off at the time thought it was a waste of money but offer my tune they sound so sweet hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> I have the hks blow offs(black). When my car was at stage one I couldn't really hear them blow off at the time thought it was a waste of money but offer my tune they sound so sweet hope this helps:thumbsup:


so I am getting these + GTC 650 package will this sound great?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GRED...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

enshiu said:


> so I am getting these + GTC 650 package will this sound great?
> 
> GREDDY BLOW OFF VALVE BOV KIT NISSAN R35 GTR GT-R [email protected]@K | eBay


Along with GTC 650 pack your'll have the combination of the exhaust sound, intake and then the bovs your gonna love the sounds:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> Along with GTC 650 pack your'll have the combination of the exhaust sound, intake and then the bovs your gonna love the sounds:thumbsup::clap:


so all combined should sound great?


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont know if you can get this one in England But this sounds pretty goodish you can fully adjust it but as stating its not the best Idea to put one on
But heres the link anyway
YouTube - Go Fast Bits Stealth FX / Deceptor BOV on Nissan GT-R R35


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

dtox said:


> I dont know if you can get this one in England But this sounds pretty goodish you can fully adjust it but as stating its not the best Idea to put one on
> But heres the link anyway
> YouTube - Go Fast Bits Stealth FX / Deceptor BOV on Nissan GT-R R35


I can import from US if needed no problem at all.


----------

